# Python vs. Aqueon Water Changer



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Hello, 

Can anybody tell me if the Python No Spill and Fill system is better than the Aqueon Water changer? If it is better, what makes it better? They are both about the same price.

Thanks in advance,

Henry


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

IMO, they both suck. You are much better off with a brute trash can with wheels and a small pump. then either of those systems. That way you can have your wc water ready to go, heated, aired and aged.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok I have to chime in here because I am very surprised that with all the DIY lovers around no one else has done this.:-k If you go to your local hardware store and get a cheap light weight garden hose and a thread adapter for one of your faucets in the house (I use the kitchen). It shouldn't cost more than $10 to $15. I personally made my old siphon connect to the end by getting a hose fitting that clamps on the clear tubing and is threaded on the other side. I think it is sold as a hose repair part but I don't know the real name. I got a 50ft hose so I can go outside onto my lawn when draining my 80g and 50g. So I hope someone else finds this useful since I like others liked the idea of the python not the price so much.
Just to be real clear here are the parts:

1) faucet to hose thread adapter
2) cheap garden hose (length of choice)
3) shut off valve
4) hose end repair part ( sorry I don't have the actual name)


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

freshyleif said:


> Ok I have to chime in here because I am very surprised that with all the DIY lovers around no one else has done this.:-k If you go to your local hardware store and get a cheap light weight garden hose and a thread adapter for one of your faucets in the house (I use the kitchen). It shouldn't cost more than $10 to $15. I personally made my old siphon connect to the end by getting a hose fitting that clamps on the clear tubing and is threaded on the other side. I think it is sold as a hose repair part but I don't know the real name. I got a 50ft hose so I can go outside onto my lawn when draining my 80g and 50g. So I hope someone else finds this useful since I like others liked the idea of the python not the price so much.
> Just to be real clear here are the parts:
> 
> 1) faucet to hose thread adapter
> ...


Thanks, I started thinking about diying something so it would be more robust and of course, cheaper. Is it really safe to fill an aquarium with a garden hose? I would prefer to buy clear tubing at home depot to make something but, not sure what adapters are available for that.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

And there is a Lee's brand. I have that and it works well.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

It has been working for over a year. Of course you can always get clear tubing if you are so inclined. I have to say that IMHO the clear tubing is not any cleaner than the hose when you buy them from the store. Good figuring and hope you end up happy with the final choice.:clap2: Ask some one to help find them I know exactly where they are at my Home Depot and OSH. They should be there.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

freshyleif said:


> Ok I have to chime in here because I am very surprised that with all the DIY lovers around no one else has done this.:-k If you go to your local hardware store and get a cheap light weight garden hose and a thread adapter for one of your faucets in the house (I use the kitchen). It shouldn't cost more than $10 to $15. I personally made my old siphon connect to the end by getting a hose fitting that clamps on the clear tubing and is threaded on the other side. I think it is sold as a hose repair part but I don't know the real name. I got a 50ft hose so I can go outside onto my lawn when draining my 80g and 50g. So I hope someone else finds this useful since I like others liked the idea of the python not the price so much.
> Just to be real clear here are the parts:
> 
> 1) faucet to hose thread adapter
> ...


I did exactly this for several years before I switched to a DIY automatic water change system.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Zapins said:


> I did exactly this for several years before I switched to a DIY automatic water change system.


Zapins,

Did you use garden hose too? I remember reading something that said garden hoses had something in the plastic that keeps it plyable that isn't safe for animals. Not sure if it's a wives tale or not, I used to fill up my dog's water bowl with a hose when I was a kid. I can't imagine pond owners do anything other than fill up the pond with a garden hose.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

freshyleif said:


> Ok I have to chime in here because I am very surprised that with all the DIY lovers around no one else has done this.:-k If you go to your local hardware store and get a cheap light weight garden hose and a thread adapter for one of your faucets in the house (I use the kitchen). It shouldn't cost more than $10 to $15. I personally made my old siphon connect to the end by getting a hose fitting that clamps on the clear tubing and is threaded on the other side. I think it is sold as a hose repair part but I don't know the real name. I got a 50ft hose so I can go outside onto my lawn when draining my 80g and 50g. So I hope someone else finds this useful since I like others liked the idea of the python not the price so much.
> Just to be real clear here are the parts:
> 
> 1) faucet to hose thread adapter
> ...


Freshyleif,

What kind of shut off valve do you suggest? Do you mean a regular hose nozzle?


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't mind to thread jack...but if you're using a python or similar garden hose setup for water changes...where does the dechlorinator come in? Are you guys adding it directly to the tank as you do a fill?

I have been doing the bucket fill method, but it's just too much of a mess.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Add dechlorinator as you fill. I do some when I start the fill and the rest half way thru. Use the full tank amount each time. No problems.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

The old man said:


> Add dechlorinator as you fill. I do some when I start the fill and the rest half way thru. Use the full tank amount each time. No problems.


alright thanks!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, I used to do the same thing, add dechlorinator as the water entered the tank. The fish won't die until about an hour or two has passed if no dechlorinator is added (don't ask me how I know that).


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Yep, I used to do the same thing, add dechlorinator as the water entered the tank. The fish won't die until about an hour or two has passed if no dechlorinator is added (don't ask me how I know that).


Erg I sure won't. Thanks Zap.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

bosmahe1 YES. I used the cheapest hose valve I could find. It is a plastic one and I don't know about the whole chemical issue being true or false but I have always just rinsed new parts in hot tap water. I figure that if it doesn't react to that then it should be ok for tank temp water. I have only had chemical reactions show up when for a brief while I tried to DIY some equipment on my old turtle setup with brass because the at OSH told me it was the only thing that would work with "warm water". It was quite amazing to see the oils on the water but otherwise a total disaster. 

gonathan85 My dechlorinator says on the bottle to add to the tank before adding new water so that is how I do it.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

It seemed to me that DIY ended up costing more or about the same. One thing to keep in mind is you need drinking water safe tubing as well. Regular hose may be a gamble.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

A water bed 'Drain and Fill' part is the same as the faucet connector that makes Python and others useful for both emptying and filling the tank. 
I do not use this system, but have seen many posts that suggest the plastic ones are not good for long life. The brass ones last forever. 

Clear vinyl tubing and fittings are available in Home Depot, but also shop around. HD may not have all the fittings you need. Try also plumbing supply places, other hardware stores and perhaps irrigation stores. 
Caution with drip tubing parts: they may leak They are designed for outdoor use, and if they leak they are just irrigation the plants. But if they leak in the house this is not such a good thing. I have used drip parts for some aquarium uses, and it is OK, but I use hose clamps on all the barbed fittings, just to be sure. 

I drain water using an ordinary gravel vac, into a plastic storage bin. Then I use the old water to clean the filter media. Then I pump the used water out to the garden. 
Fill is from a Rubbermaid Brute and a fountain pump. I have had gas bubbles in the tap water, and have lost fish to this. I do not direct fill any tanks unless they are empty of fish, and will stay empty for 24+ hours of circulation. (Such as a new set up)


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> It seemed to me that DIY ended up costing more or about the same. One thing to keep in mind is you need drinking water safe tubing as well. Regular hose may be a gamble.


I'm curious, when you say regular garden hoses might be a gamble what do you mean? I ask because my first venture into salt water systems ended right after I rinsed out the canister filter media with water from my garden hose outside (we had well water without chlorine).


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have to say that I love my python water change system. I purchased my first 25' off someone on craigslist and the next 25' (when I moved to a bigger house) on amazon for like $16. It has made doing weekly 50% water changes a breeze.


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Yep, I used to do the same thing, add dechlorinator as the water entered the tank. The fish won't die until about an hour or two has passed if no dechlorinator is added (don't ask me how I know that).


I've never really had a problem with fish dying due to no dechlorinator... but it could be that I house only algae eaters (SAE/red neon goby/Otto) but I will say that adding straight tap water to 300+ daphnia has bad results.

My puffers in my other tank happily ate what was left of most of them though


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I keep hearing about garden hoses being bad for aquariums, but I have not had problems. I avoid the hoses that say they have algae killing material in them, but in general buy a medium priced hose whenever the one I am using springs a leak. 

I also drank water out of a hose growing up, and there is nothing wrong with me...[smilie=u:


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Diana K said:


> I keep hearing about garden hoses being bad for aquariums, but I have not had problems. I avoid the hoses that say they have algae killing material in them, but in general buy a medium priced hose whenever the one I am using springs a leak.
> 
> I also drank water out of a hose growing up, and there is nothing wrong with me...[smilie=u:[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

